# UK, Bath/Bristol area, looking for group or new players



## JohnRL (Apr 26, 2012)

Anyone in Southwest England, especially Somerset, Avon or Wiltshire? Bath-based gamer is looking for D&D game, able to host if necessary. Any edition considered, my own favourite being Basic/Expert & Labyrinth Lord, but I've also had experience of 1st Ed/2nd Ed & 3rd Ed.


----------

